# CT Yellow/Black Male X CT Yellow Female



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

MY CT Yellow Female's long time lover recently passed away, He was quite old and spawned many healthy offspring.. My female is still quite young, and so I've paired her with another one of my CT Male's Yellow/Black with a tint of blue in certain lighting, fingers crossed. He's never been bred so I'm not expecting much at all this first spawn... but I know she'll give him a run for his money.

*CT Male* (This is not a great picture of him at all...)









This Male is also an avid large bubble nest constructor, He may be compensating since he'll be a first time father.

*CT Female*


----------



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

The male is a mustard gas/comb tail X and the female is a combxcomb


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cool mix  I would like to see a good pic of the boy


----------



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for not keeping this updated, I lost my password and each time I'd try to retrieve it I was getting an error - so, I contacted the forum admins and got everything fixed.

As far as the spawn log, Unfortunately my female was being too aggressive and pushy and the male was clearly not ready, they have been separated and I will be introducing them together again very soon.

If the male continues to be uninterested I've got another male lined up for her, all will tell in time.

I will be taking another photo of the male later today, something a little clearer. 

Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------

